# Meat Slicer or Mandoline



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I think I need some advice on this one. Ordered my Excalibur dehydrator and it should be here next week. Mostly want to do veggies, fruits and such. Eventually I'm sure I'll try jerky but right now it's not at the top of my list. So the question is.....what meat slicer or mandoline do you recommend? I'm not afraid of cutting myself. Been woodworking for years and run a cnc machine, so I'm good with my hands. Would like some brands and opinions on where to start. I know I can use a knife but thinking for volume sake I need something more.
thanks,
BlueFeather


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

As a professional Chef and culinary instructor I am going to say most home meat slicers are crap. However, Basspro and Cabela's have commercial grade food slicers that are reliable and will last more then a year of constant use. Cabela's is actually a little better then BassPro's. but what I highly recommend is that you look online, at restaurant close out sights and get a Hobart meat slicer, they have cheap replacement parts and parts from today's models wil fit most slicers from the 70's so they will continue to manufacture parts. I have one that has been faithful for 15years and I paid $200 for it at a restaurant auction. I recommend Hobart and do either the online restaurant close outs or real life auctions.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall slicin meat er veggies? Ifin yer gonna slice lots a meat, a commercial meat slicer. I got one an dearly love it. I wouldn't use it much fer slicin veggies though. 

I got onea them "as seen on tv" veggie slicers. Paid a buck fer it ata rummage sale. Ya know, the dang thin been goin strong fer 5 years an ain't slowin down a bit. It got the attachement fer waffle cut to. I like that fer cannin vegies. I'd say (just my 2 coppers worth here) yall be lookin more fer a mandolin. I ain't never had a high end one, just the one what I got an been really happy with it.

Course, the best a both worlds, have onea each!


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll go do some checking online.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a cheap mandolin and like it. It cuts very well and consistent. My only complaint is I wish I could adjust the thickness of the cuts on it. I would say try to find one that is adjustable or has different blades that will cut different thicknesses.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have a Zyliss mandolin for slicing fruits and vegetable's. It can be a bit pricey but it has stayed sharp and does a very good job. It comes with 5 or 6 different plates to vary the size and type cut it makes. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 3 mandolines, all where cheat for the use I get out of them.
Unless I am doing a half a bushel to dehydrate, the mandoline is easier & it washes up quickly too.
For meat I use a knife, but a slicer would be quicker for whole deer or hog.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had a OXO mandolins slicer for a few years now & it still works great.


----------

